# I need help identifying a nugrape bottle !!    Please!!



## oneacreresale (Aug 12, 2018)

i have a 6 1/2 oz bottle that is embossed with "nugrape bottling works, parksley VA inside a 6 pointed star, Registered, 49B8 on the bottom", There are 4 more 6 pointers on the neck,


----------



## bottle-bud (Aug 13, 2018)

Looks like you have pretty much identified the bottle yourself. You have in my estimation an art deco bottle dating from the mid 1920's to the early 1930's. 
NuGrape soda was franchised out of Atlanta, Georgia by The National NuGrape Co. A local bottler in Parksley, Va purchased a franchise and went under the name of Nugrape Bottling Works of Parksley, Va.
I doubt Nugrape soda was actually in that bottle by rather some other flavored soda bottled by the bottling works.
You  have a very nice looking bottle!
NuGrape probably would have been bottled in the type of bottle seen below. The painted label versions are from a later date. 1946 & 1950


----------

